# Connect Roamio OTA and Mini via MoCA



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

It appears I could use the TiVo bridge device or equivalent between the Roamio and the Mini to get connected. I am not satisfied with the powerline adapter that I am now using.

See the diagram for my current hook up.

Diagram

I have an antenna in the attic that currently feeds the Roamio and another TV. I use a Channel Master CM-3414 4-port distribution amplifier to get a clean OTA TV signal to the TVs and the Tivo. I have heard others ask this same question, but have not seen a definitive answer. Will the Channel Master pass the MoCA signals both ways if I bridge the Roamio and use the RG-6 running into the distribution amp to send the MoCA signal to the Mini?

The specs for the 3414 say: 54-1002 Mhz Passive Return Forward Frequency Range, and a return path range of 5-42 Mhz and that it offers a return path for cable modem applications.

If someone has had either success or failure with this device, please provide the details. I want MoCA to work, but I also need to maintain a good OTA signal as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mobilelawyer said:


> It appears I could use the TiVo bridge device or equivalent between the Roamio and the Mini to get connected. I am not satisfied with the powerline adapter that I am now using.
> 
> See the diagram for my current hook up.
> 
> ...


Hi,
The link in your post is dead. Other than that, I have no direct experience with your 3414, however, when you see no mention of "MoCA" or "MoCA bypass" in any of the literature for the amp, it is not a good sign. 
Couple of other questions which may be answered when you get a working diagram, do you have other TV's being fed by the amp which are not going to have a Tivo, and do you have a separate coax feed for your cable modem/internet?


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The link in your post is dead. Other than that, I have no direct experience with your 3414, however, when you see no mention of "MoCA" or "MoCA bypass" in any of the literature for the amp, it is not a good sign.
> Couple of other questions which may be answered when you get a working diagram, do you have other TV's being fed by the amp which are not going to have a Tivo, and do you have a separate coax feed for your cable modem/internet?


Sorry about the link to the diagram. I will try to fix it. Yes, both an HD Homerun tuner and another bedroom TV are fed off the amp. The modem is fed directly from the cable drop. The original intent of the distribution amp was to loose as little signal strength as possible when the feed was distributed to the various tuners.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mobilelawyer said:


> Sorry about the link to the diagram. I will try to fix it. Yes, both an HD Homerun tuner and another bedroom TV are fed off the amp. The modem is fed directly from the cable drop. The original intent of the distribution amp was to loose as little signal strength as possible when the feed was distributed to the various tuners.


Hi again,
Looking at your diagram, it appears that there is a separate and isolated coax run to your cable modem which is good. That being the case, you need to add a MoCA POE/ Whole Home DVR filter to the input on your amp and you are ready to try and see if your amp is MoCA friendly or not. If not, there are other brands available
http://www.pctstore.com/RF_Amplifiers_MoCA_Drop_Amplfier_s/56.htm

The "blue" label version of the PPC 5 WAY SIGNAL BOOSTER EVO1-5-U/U,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PPC-EVO1-5-...766884?hash=item4d43033aa4:g:2vMAAOSw1DtXF~KG

If your current amp won't pass MoCA, the pct amps often have a builtin POE filter, the PPC don't.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mobilelawyer said:


> Sorry about the link to the diagram. I will try to fix it. Yes, both an HD Homerun tuner and another bedroom TV are fed off the amp. The modem is fed directly from the cable drop. The original intent of the distribution amp was to loose as little signal strength as possible when the feed was distributed to the various tuners.


Thanks for the diagram; always helpful to have.

Should your 3414 amp prove to not be MoCA friendly, and if you're ONLY looking to extend MoCA connectivity to the single TiVo Mini location, you could always implement the MoCA bypass workaround using 2 diplexers mentioned up-thread, here.

If you'll want MoCA at more than the one TiVo Mini location, you'll want a MoCA-compatible amp (and either an amp w/ a built-in MoCA filter on its input or a separate MoCA PoE filter attached to the amp's input).

-----

Example diagram using diplexer MoCA bypass ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mobilelawyer said:


> I use a Channel Master CM-3414 4-port distribution amplifier to get a clean OTA TV signal to the TVs and the Tivo. I have heard others ask this same question, but have not seen a definitive answer. Will the Channel Master pass the MoCA signals both ways if I bridge the Roamio and use the RG-6 running into the distribution amp to send the MoCA signal to the Mini?


From the CM3414 specs, here, I'd say that this amp wouldn't pass MoCA on its return path; however, you're not trying to pass MoCA back up through the amp's input -- you're only looking for the MoCA to pass between the amp's outputs, which gives even this MoCA-ignorant amp a chance at working, as per your original diagram -- once you add a MoCA adapter. (You could arguably even skip the MoCA PoE filter on the amp's input, since the MoCA signals should be blocked by the amp, itself -- though I'd personally recommend adding the PoE filter, to be on the safe side.)

---

edit: p.s. See also:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7683962&highlight=#post7683962 :: User appears to have gotten MoCA working, but there's no explicit confirmation that they did so using the CM3414 mentioned in their OP.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/42-hd...usly-3tb-storage-streams-36.html#post27751657 :: User says they verified with Channel Master that the CM3414 was MoCA-compatible; however, I'd wonder whether CM meant generally or for this user's specific configuration, which is similar to yours.Reading this thread a bit further, it appears the poster opted to replace their CM3414, thought it's uncertain whether it was the root of their issue(s).​Bottom line... you can try it.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

I am going to grit my teeth and try the MoCA adapter. I will report back if it works.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mobilelawyer said:


> I am going to grit my teeth and try the MoCA adapter. I will report back if it works.


You might want to order a couple diplexers now as the learned krkaufman has pointed out, it would be cheaper than swapping your amp and a bit quicker to get working.
You can get them often locally at Home Depot, but they are pricey there, Ebay has a bunch and I just saw 2 for $5 delivered. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diplexer-DP...515428?hash=item230ed24064:g:ElMAAOSwxN5WXUOU


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mobilelawyer said:


> I am going to grit my teeth and try the MoCA adapter. *I will report back if it works.*


I, for one, would be grateful. As you've found (and as exemplified in the two links I posted above), interesting questions are often posed, creative solutions offered, but too often the "yup, worked" closure is missing.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

I have ordered a pair of diplexers. I really hope I don't have to use them for reasons that are too complex to go into. If the 3414 does not work, I am more likely to replace it because I would like to have MoCA for other legs as well, eventually, even though better performance on the Mini is the goal right now. Powerline adapters are really fast enough for me, but I am weary of constantly having to reset them. The problem that I see with having to switch the 3414 is the 8db of gain in produces to push the antenna signals through fairly long cable runs. Losing that gain would cost me on signal quality, I fear. Of course, if I wind up with all minis being fed by one Roamio (in the future) I only have to worry about getting a good antenna signal to one tuner, and could use the other RG-6 runs for data only, I suppose.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mobilelawyer said:


> I have ordered a pair of diplexers. I really hope I don't have to use them for reasons that are too complex to go into. If the 3414 does not work, I am more likely to replace it because I would like to have MoCA for other legs as well, eventually, even though better performance on the Mini is the goal right now. Powerline adapters are really fast enough for me, but I am weary of constantly having to reset them. The problem that I see with having to switch the 3414 is the 8db of gain in produces to push the antenna signals through fairly long cable runs. Losing that gain would cost me on signal quality, I fear. Of course, if I wind up with all minis being fed by one Roamio (in the future) I only have to worry about getting a good antenna signal to one tuner, and could use the other RG-6 runs for data only, I suppose.


Hi,
A bit confused, the suggestion to use diplexers connected as krkaufman has suggested should work even if your current amp is not MoCA friendly, and is an alternative to purchasing a new MoCA friendly amp and possibly a MoCA filter. Any of the amps previously suggested will provide similar gain to the one that you are using now. If you know for certain that you want to use MoCA on the other legs to feed either minis or data via a MoCA adapter of any sort, then I would concentrate on testing if MoCA will work with your current amp asap. Even buying a different amp and filter is a relatively low investment, well under $50 if you shop around. 
If you haven't purchased a MoCA adapter, I have used these imports, https://www.amazon.com/Yitong-Technology-Ethernet-Adapter-YTMC-51N1-M2/dp/B019VSW2RA, which are MoCA 2.0 and would be good for data for a good price. They also sell a pair of the same adapters a bit cheaper.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree that buying a different amp is not that expensive, and I will pursue that if the current one does not pass MoCA. Here is one I am considering:

RF MOCA AMPLIFIER PASSIVE RETURN CATV AMP PCT-MAB-F14P

Other than having a MoCA filter, the specs seem to be identical to the Channel Master I am using now, including a bandwidth spec of 54 to 1002 MHz.

That raises a second issue. The MoCA adapter I have purchased meets the MoCA 2.0 standard. Given the bandwidth limitations of both the amps under discussion, I am assuming I would be limited to MoCA 1.1 performance in any event. I understood that MoCA 2.0 requires 2GHz bandwidth, and not just 1GHz. Am I correct on these points? Is there a distribution amp that will pass 2GHz that is available which might be more future proof?


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

From this TiVo support link:

MoCA Setup and Info

"If you are using MoCA and a DIGITAL ANTENNA, you MUST install a POE filter."
...

"If you have a TiVo BOLT and want to use over-the-air (OTA) antenna as your TV source, and MoCA networking, you will need two POE filters:
where the Internet signal enters the house [and]
between the antenna and the DVR

If you have another TiVo DVR that uses antenna, you only need one POE filter (where the Internet signal enters the house)."

Why the necessity for two POE filters with the Bolt? Does it have anything to do with the fact the BOLT is MoCA 2.0 compliant?

I have a Roamio OTA, and not a Bolt, but I am intending to use a MoCA 2.0 adapter. I wonder if this directive has implications for me.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mobilelawyer said:


> I agree that buying a different amp is not that expensive, and I will pursue that if the current one does not pass MoCA. Here is one I am considering:
> 
> RF MOCA AMPLIFIER PASSIVE RETURN CATV AMP PCT-MAB-F14P
> 
> ...


Generally speaking, when data is going between 2 MoCA devices of different standards, they will always be at the lowest MoCA standard. However, if you have data going from one MoCA 2.0 device to another MoCA 2.0 device, even with a MoCA 1.1 on the network, you will get MoCA 2.0 speeds.*
There are some MoCA 1.1 devices, actually I have found only one, the WCB3000N "network extender" which forces all devices to work at the MoCA 1.1 speeds on a mixed network. After investigating this, I have found that the cause may be due to the MoCA settings on these devices, which by default, forces them to become the MoCA "network controller". All of the branded versions and many of the "refurb" versions, Verizon etc., use customized firmware which has these settings disabled, so they force themselves to be the controller for the entire network.
More information than you need to know.
The rating on the amp is normally for those frequencies specified, and does not normally mean that the higher MoCA frequencies are touched so they "by pass" the amp's ports. However, older amps although only rated up to 1GHz actually amplify much higher than their rating which inadvertently blocks MoCA traffic. An older standard amp with only one in and one out port can be used to feed a standard splitter (hopefully MoCA rated) to distribute coax signals and will block the MoCA frequencies from going up to the antenna, but you would still get better performance by using a MoCA filter on the input to the splitter.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

mobilelawyer said:


> From this TiVo support link:
> 
> MoCA Setup and Info
> 
> ...


In your situation, with the isolated internet coax, there is no need for a MoCA filter on that line. Tivo sometimes does not understand that there can be various types of connections, the forum is a better place for information.
The reason a filter is needed on an OTA setup is to prevent the MoCA frequencies from being transmitted to the open air, possibly interfering with proper OTA frequencies, an FCC no-no.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> In your situation, with the isolated internet coax, there is no need for a MoCA filter on that line.


^^^What fcfc2 said^^^ ... Take a look at your diagram, above, and you'll see that your incoming Internet coax doesn't connect -- via COAX or coax component -- to the MoCA-enabled coax lines. That's what is meant by "isolated internet coax."



fcfc2 said:


> Tivo sometimes does not understand that there can be various types of connections, ...


This is what is commonly referred to as an "understatement." Take the specific example, for one...


mobilelawyer said:


> "If you have a TiVo BOLT and want to use over-the-air (OTA) antenna as your TV source, and MoCA networking, you will need two POE filters:
> where the Internet signal enters the house [and]
> between the antenna and the DVR"


You'd also need a lot of patience in diagnosing what's wrong with your Internet connection and/or OTA signal quality, since, according to TiVo's approach, you'd be merging OTA and cable TV signals onto the same coax lines.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mobilelawyer said:


> I agree that buying a different amp is not that expensive, and I will pursue that if the current one does not pass MoCA. Here is one I am considering:
> 
> RF MOCA AMPLIFIER PASSIVE RETURN CATV AMP PCT-MAB-F14P
> 
> Other than having a MoCA filter, the specs seem to be identical to the Channel Master I am using now, including a bandwidth spec of 54 to 1002 MHz.


Looks good for your usage. Very similar to your existing CM3414 except you have a MoCA filter keeping the MoCA signals away from the amplifier circuitry (and far away from the OTA antenna) -- and ideally located to reflect/maximize your MoCA signals on/across the output ports.

Good diagram from the specs sheet:









mobilelawyer said:


> That raises a second issue. The MoCA adapter I have purchased meets the MoCA 2.0 standard. Given the bandwidth limitations of both the amps under discussion, I am assuming I would be limited to MoCA 1.1 performance in any event. I understood that MoCA 2.0 requires 2GHz bandwidth, and not just 1GHz. Am I correct on these points? Is there a distribution amp that will pass 2GHz that is available which might be more future proof?


Per its specs sheet, the amp you're looking at is designed for MoCA frequencies from "1125-1525 MHz" (i.e. MoCA 1.1) and so it would work fine for MoCA 2.0, as well -- with the caveat that it _may _limit access to the highest MoCA 2.0 channels, operating from 1525-1675 MHz, if the splitter circuitry has a steep drop-off above 1525 MHz (which is doubtful).

Your CM3414, on the other hand, may be an impediment to MoCA 2.0 connectivity, even if you find it works for MoCA 1.1. (Something to keep in mind, if your basic MoCA connectivity attempts work out but are looking to "future proof" your setup, as mentioned.)

---


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. Equipment is supposed to arrive today, and I shall post the results.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mobilelawyer said:


> Thanks for all the help. Equipment is supposed to arrive today, and I shall post the results.


Good lcuk! Fingres crossde!!


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

The MoCA adapter and POE filter arrived yesterday. My wife had other plans for me last night, so a final verdict will have to wait until the weekend. This indicates to me that my wife may not be MoCA 2.0 compatible.


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

Got the adapter hooked up in just a few minutes, and MoCA appears to be working swimmingly, distribution amp nothwithstanding. I did first install a POE filter between the antenna and the amp input, however, just to make sure.

The mini seems perky and responsive connected through MoCA, and Netflix streams fine. I cannot get a network connection to the TiVo service, however. I don't that is related to MoCA, and is temporary, because I can't make the connection on the Roamio either.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

mobilelawyer said:


> From this TiVo support link:
> 
> MoCA Setup and Info
> 
> ...


*WOW* just when I thought advice from TiVo couldn't get any worse. Their diagram showing how to connect OTA using two PoE filters is, quite simply, insane. Please ignore their diagram. That connection will violate FCC regulations by broadcasting DOCSIS modem signals out through the antenna. It will also allow very little of the OTA signal to actually reach the TiVo, since it sends virtually all of the OTA signal upstream toward the ISP coax. In addition, the ISP in this case is probably a cable provide, and catv signals are likely to be on the cable even though they are unused, so this setup would have OTA signals and catv signals stomping on each other.*WOW*

Sorry, back to your question. Some systems do require more than one PoE filter, but that doesn't have anything to do with the Bolt specifically. In addition, the use of PoE filters is the same for all versions of MoCA. The PoE filters simply block the MoCA signals from going places where they are not wanted, while allowing the OTA/catv signals to pass through. A PoE filter is needed for the OTA antenna in order to keep the MoCA signals away from the antenna. The OTA/catv signals are below 1GHz, while MoCA signals usually operate between 1175MHz and 1675MHz. The PoE filter blocks the MoCA signals by acting like a mirror that reflects the signals back down the cable rather than letting them pass through. This reflection of the MoCA signals actually boosts the signal strength and improves the performance of the MoCA network.

If you are using OTA for TV signals and also using a cable feed for internet access, I would suggest connecting the cable/ISP feed *only* to your modem. When an external coax is used only for internet access, it doesn't need to go anywhere other than your modem. Then use a single PoE filter, attached directly to the topmost splitter that feeds the coax to the house, and connect the OTA antenna to that PoE filter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

snerd said:


> *WOW* just when I thought advice from TiVo couldn't get any worse. Their diagram showing how to connect OTA using two PoE filters is, quite simply, insane. Please ignore their diagram. That connection will violate FCC regulations by broadcasting DOCSIS modem signals out through the antenna. It will also allow very little of the OTA signal to actually reach the TiVo, since it sends virtually all of the OTA signal upstream toward the ISP coax. In addition, the ISP in this case is probably a cable provide, and catv signals are likely to be on the cable even though they are unused, so *this setup would have OTA signals and catv signals stomping on each other*.*WOW*


Heh, take this poor soul's symptoms as one example, from reddit.
*/r/Tivo: MoCA issue with Tivo Bolt, Mini, TWC, OTA antenna, and Arris DG1670A*

_If I connect the input to the 3 way splitter output, the antenna signal goes out and the Bolt can't get any TV/Antenna signal. I tried various combinations of inputs and outputs at the 2 way splitter, but in all cases, as soon as I plug in the output from the 3 way splitter, the TV/Antenna signal goes out on the Bolt._​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mobilelawyer said:


> Got the adapter hooked up in just a few minutes, and MoCA appears to be working swimmingly, distribution amp nothwithstanding. I did first install a POE filter between the antenna and the amp input, however, just to make sure.


Good to hear!

You may want to review the following post, to associate a score, as it were, with your current MoCA connection quality. This will allow you to evaluate later configuration changes relative to their effect on your MoCA connection.
See: *Checking MoCA connection quality*​


mobilelawyer said:


> The mini seems perky and responsive connected through MoCA, and Netflix streams fine. I cannot get a network connection to the TiVo service, however. I don't that is related to MoCA, and is temporary, because I can't make the connection on the Roamio either.


Yeah, you'll first need the Roamio to be fully functional and able to make successful TiVo service connections before you'll have any success getting the Mini to connect to TiVo or the Roamio. (Note that what may appear to be a network issue when first trying to activate a Mini on the network may simply be a matter of the Roamio not being aware of it; see *this post* re: Mini activation.)


----------



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

TX PHY = 282 Mbps
RX PHY = 265 Mbps

I'll take that!

Actiontec Bonded 2.0 adapter


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mobilelawyer said:


> TX PHY = 282 Mbps
> RX PHY = 265 Mbps
> 
> I'll take that!
> ...


That *should* get the job done, once your Mini can talk to the Roamio.


----------



## BLAZN420 (May 24, 2005)

I have the CM3414 distribution amp with an OTA antenna. I can verify it works fine with MoCa 1.1. And a POE filter is not needed with this amp since it only passes 4-42MHZ back through the input of the amp. MoCa 1.1 speeds are the best you will get using this amp, the Roamio OTA ethernet port is only 100Mbps so you wont be missing much unless you think you will need faster MoCa speeds in the future. I'm sure others have mentioned this before but I'm just verifying since I actually have the CM3414. I use a Roamio OTA and two TiVo minis.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

BLAZN420 said:


> I have the CM3414 distribution amp with an OTA antenna. I can verify it works fine with MoCa 1.1. And a POE filter is not needed with this amp since it only passes 4-42MHZ back through the input of the amp. MoCa 1.1 speeds are the best you will get using this amp, the Roamio OTA ethernet port is only 100Mbps so you wont be missing much unless you think you will need faster MoCa speeds in the future. I'm sure others have mentioned this before but I'm just verifying since I actually have the CM3414. I use a Roamio OTA and two TiVo minis.


I think I understand your reasoning, but I think you might be mistaken about not needing a MoCA filter with that amp, especially if you report that it passes the MoCA frequencies between it's ports so readily. Unless it has an undocumented MoCA filter builtin, it most likely is passing your MoCA frequencies back up to the antenna. I don't want to argue with you, but I would bet a nickel that if you hook up another MoCA adapter to it's input, you will get data from it's Ethernet port. In any case, good practice would be to install a MoCA filter on the input of the amp, if nothing else, you will strengthen the MoCA signal on your network....and the filters are pretty cheap especially off of Ebay.


----------



## BLAZN420 (May 24, 2005)

It only passes 4-42mhz on the input of the amp. MoCa 1.1 only operates between 500 to 1500 MHz.

So I'm assuming no MoCa frequency is going back through the input of the amp and out of the Antenna. I can't really connect a MocA bridge to the input of the amp because it is outside of the house.

My network speeds on MoCa are topping out at 100Mbps which is the max speed of the ethernet ports on the MoCa bridges.

But there is no harm in putting a filter in, although I would imagine you get some signal loss with the filter in the path.

Distribution Amp units by Channel Master provide amplification and distribution allowing you to route your digital and hd signals to multiple locations while amplifying. 4 Port TV amplifier CM 3414


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BLAZN420 said:


> MoCa 1.1 only operates between 500 to 1500 MHz.


The MoCA we mostly care about is MoCA 1.1 "D Band" and operates between 1125-1525 MHz -- with MoCA 2.0 extending the top end up to 1675 Mhz.



BLAZN420 said:


> It only passes 4-42mhz on the input of the amp.


The amp is spec'd to pass those frequencies; that doesn't mean that it was designed and manufactured to block signals outside that range. MoCA signals likely ARE passing through that amp, from the outputs to the input, but diminished by amp circuitry.



BLAZN420 said:


> So I'm assuming no MoCa frequency is going back through the input of the amp and out of the Antenna. ... But there is no harm in putting a filter in, although I would imagine you get some signal loss with the filter in the path.


The typical "PoE" MoCA filter adds minimal loss, ~1 dB.


----------



## BLAZN420 (May 24, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> The amp is spec'd to pass those frequencies; that doesn't mean that it was designed and manufactured to block signals outside that range. MoCA signals likely ARE passing through that amp, from the outputs to the input, but diminished by amp circuitry.


I never considered that, might go with the filter anyway since the signal loss was the only thing I was worried about. I'm on my 3rd CM3414 BTW, it doesn't seem to hold up well in extreme temperatures. My next amp would be one of the PCT MoCa friendly amps, they have a built in filter I believe.

Besides slower network speeds what would be another indication that the MoCa signal is going back through the Antenna? And how big of a problem can that be?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BLAZN420 said:


> I can't really connect a MocA bridge to the input of the amp because it is outside of the house.


That *does* make the test problematic -- but it also highlights a common security risk associated with MoCA installs, where the cable distribution point, and therefore the "PoE" MoCA filter installation location, is outside the home, unsecured. It can be a bit like putting a Gigabit switch on the outside wall of your house.

From Andrew Hunt's "MoCA: Operation and Security Posture" paper presented to DEFCON:

V. CONCLUSIONS
Media over Coaxial Alliance networking protocols provide many attractive features to operational service providers. Guaranteed bandwidth, quality-of-service provisioning, and a robust RF-shielded physical network help the OSP to provide reliable, easily maintained service to customers for their high-demand entertainment requirements. *However, the common implementation of these broadband services , such as external wiring and splitting, extend the internal local area networks outside the home. With commonly available equipment and software tools, an attacker can take advantage of this MoCA network extension to gain influence and subvert the LAN from outside the walls of the domicile. *A single network access point yields access to all hosts on the bridged Ethernet switch - MoCA, Ethernet, and wireless alike. With influence over layer 2, the attacker can then influence vulnerabilities in upper layers of the OSI service model to commit reconnaissance, targeted exploitation, and persistent footholds upon discovered devices.
​See also Andrew Hunt's associated paper and presentation (and video presentation) on a Raspberry Pi MoCA Penetration Device, available here.


----------



## BLAZN420 (May 24, 2005)

Good stuff thanks for the info!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

BLAZN420 said:


> Good stuff thanks for the info!


Here take 2, they're small....
2 Lot PPC MoCA Filter SNLP-1GCWWS any DVR SET UP / PROVIDES CRISP CLEAR PICTURE | eBay

PS. MoCA POE filters and Whole Home DVR filters are functionally the same.


----------



## BLAZN420 (May 24, 2005)

fcfc2 said:


> Here take 2, they're small....
> 2 Lot PPC MoCA Filter SNLP-1GCWWS any DVR SET UP / PROVIDES CRISP CLEAR PICTURE | eBay
> 
> PS. MoCA POE filters and Whole Home DVR filters are functionally the same.


Do these block moca in both directions? One of the outputs of my amp feeds a 3 way splitter to my tenants apartment. I'd like to put one in front of the line going to their splitter. And is there a difference between these and the Holland branded one that amazon sells for $8 each.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BLAZN420 said:


> Do these block moca in both directions? One of the outputs of my amp feeds a 3 way splitter to my tenants apartment. I'd like to put one in front of the line going to their splitter. And is there a difference between these and the Holland branded one that amazon sells for $8 each.


Yes, MoCA filters are bidirectional and a MoCA filter installed on the input to the "tenant" 3-way splitter would work well to keep your MoCA signals from reaching your tenants -- and would allow your tenants to establish their own MoCA network, if desired. If that splitter isn't secured (i.e. the tenants could access it and remove the MoCA filter), you could put the MoCA filter on the appropriate amp output port heading to the tenant splitter.


----------



## BLAZN420 (May 24, 2005)

All their cabling is indoors, but they are childhood friends practically family. If we did combine our MoCa networks it would be intentional. Something I've considered since we both pay a good amount for our Fiber internet connections. But that's a discussion for another thread.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

BLAZN420 said:


> And is there a difference between these and the Holland branded one that amazon sells for $8 each.


 Yes, about $5 per.


----------

